# Celebrity Credence



## Abishai100 (Nov 17, 2016)

This is a short-story meant to make giddy feelings about the 'celebrity-metaphysics' film _The Fan_.


====

Ajay was working at the art firm Silmon Sloan, an Internet-based student-blog which marketed the homemade artwork (e.g., sketches, charcoals, sculptures, prints, etc.) of aspiring artists and artist-wannabes.  Silmon Sloan's slogan "We cater to the everyday brilliant voyeur" sat well with those excited about the modern world prospects of quick-and-convenient access to pedestrianism expressions.  Ajay realized that this 'trend' in populism-centric marketing was pioneered by the street-coloring work of Norman Rockefeller.  However, what Silmon Sloan lacked was a real celebrity sponsor, someone to shamelessly plug the idealism behind Silmon Sloan's mission with messages about "modern media."

Then, one day, while Ajay was attending the U.S. Open tennis tournament as an excited spectator, he ran into the American movie star Tom Cruise, whose work in various populism-rich American films such as _Born on the 4th of July_, _Rain Man_, and _Minority Report_, gave film audiences a great 'window' into the excitement behind individual-minded passions and imagination.  Ajay was surprised when Cruise said to him, "I saw your Silmon Sloan profile on Facebook, and I want to get involved somehow!"  Ajay mailed Cruise brochures and requested the American celebrity talk about Silmon Sloan during his talk-show interviews.  After two years, Cruise helped get the word out on the street about Silmon Sloan.

Ajay was so convinced that Cruise was a 'savior' that he confided in the movie star:

"Tom, I'm actually Shiva (god of destruction), and I want Americans to believe that black kids in inner-city schools can become 'little heroes' by marketing their art and skills with chess!"

Cruise reciprocated by confiding in Ajay:

"Ajay/Shiva, you'll be thrilled to know that I'm actually Krishna (god of negotiation), and I want Americans to understand that celebrities have the power (and interest!) to affect the masses in a positive way in the modern age of media-gauged excellence."

Over the course of the following year, the work that Ajay (Shiva) and Cruise (Krishna) accomplished with Silmon Sloan and film-related press effectively established American media as a potent tool for street-optimism (as cliched as that may feel!).  A Hollywood agent approached Ajay and Cruise and told them that there was interest in designing a 'shoot-em-up' street-fantasy' Contra-esque video game which featured Ajay (Shiva) and Cruise (Krishna) as the right hand and left hand of a new 'empire.'  Only time would tell if this new 'Contra Duo' would be able to tackle a rising new menace in American society --- the *Red Hood Gang* (a rap group comprised of masked drug dealers).

DIARY ENTRY OF AJAY/SHIVA:

"I was a bohemian in California and a bank-robber.  I want to change my life for America and help youngsters now."

DIARY ENTRY OF CRUISE/KRISHNA:

"Americans are obsessed with movies --- good or bad!  I want Americans to feel like films are available for self-consciousness!"

====


*Contra (Video Game)*


----------



## keepitreal (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Abishai100 (Nov 17, 2016)

Well, since I received a 'wtf' response, allow me to elucidate, since writing these types of stories is very intriguing to me (as a pseudo-anthropologist!).


We watch films such as _Celebrity_ [1998] and _The Fan_ [1996], and we celebrate their psycho-sociological significance.

Since 'folk mythos' involves the evaluation of 'pedestrian storytelling,' here's a Green Lantern/Green Arrow fan-fic I wrote (below).  The challenge-question is, "Can we imagine that an 'everyday American' and an American celebrity can don the mantle of these two 'folk mythos' avatars/superheroes and meet our 'definitions' of sane 'leadership deification'?"


*Green Lantern / Green Arrow* is my all-time favorite superhero tandem, a duo which proves to create effective anti-crime power-engagements in our modern world of traffic-centric madness and evil!

Comics are great, since they motivate us to think about 'everyday empires.'

Could Ajay be Green Arrow (from above story); could Tom Cruise be Green Lantern?

I wanted to travel one scribe-meter 'away' from the *Shiva-Krishna* pseudo-religious podium and use more 
'casual' comic book characters to add an 'environmental footnote,' so readers could judge for themselves more personally why (and how) we deify celebrities in the modern age of 'media imagination.'

Incidentally, anybody a fan of the film _*Notting Hill*_?


Godspeed!



====

*Arrow/Lantern engage Sinestro/Vertigo*

Oliver Queen (Green Arrow) and Hal Jordan (Green Lantern) had become America's finest duo of superhero-vigilantes. Arrow was the perfect magic-archer, while Lantern was a consummate signals-power miracle. The two were in their castle discussing how to deal with the current landscape of hysteria and traffic-gauged criminality. Their two main nemeses, Sinestro and Count Vertigo, had assembled a complicated labyrinth of lies, fascism, terrorism, drug-smuggling, and ties to corrupt politicians in strife-tangled Russia, Columbia, and North Korea.

Arrow believed that to 'reach' the people, he and Lantern would have to use the power of the media, which had created 'arms' that connected the world in speedy ways (i.e., Internet). Lantern believed that a substantial media campaign would have to be complemented by a focused 'mercantile agenda,' since Sinestro and Count Vertigo had entrenched themselves in lucrative profiteerism networks such as the South American drug cartels. The two decided to visit the Library of Congress (in civilian clothing) to study the history of urban networks.

Sinestro and Count Vertigo had established a shrewd bridge between the Russian mafia and rogue North Korean nuclear arms dealers so they could forge a black-market munitions invasion of North America (especially since corrupt IRA arms dealers hiding in the USA were proliferating bio-chemical weapons in the black market). They wanted to connect the sale of controversial weapons with the distribution of narcotics in South America and then present a cogent media campaign with the slogan, "The world's obsession with drugs and weapons requires a definitive fascism agenda --- an agenda which the likes of Mussolini failed to engage!"

Arrow and Lantern decided to post profiles of themselves as 'civilian pro-democracy vigilantes' on Facebook. They posted incendiary comments such as, "We believe in the Teamsters and the European Union; we believe they have the power and potential to tackle black-market munitions dealing networks and narcotics-smuggling dominions in South America, Asia, and Europe." To complement this 'people-friendly Facebook campaign,' Arrow and Lantern decided to visit South America and undercut the narcotics rings Sinestro and Count Vertigo had solidified for their elaborate 'pro-fascism schemes.'

Arrow got lucky when he encountered Count Vertigo in Russia during one of his touring campaigns. Arrow shot well-aimed arrows right into Count Vertigo's leg, rendering the evil hypnotist helpless and unable to hold himself up long enough to deliver his vertigo psychic streams! Arrow then carried Count Vertigo to a holding-cell in the secret Arrow-Lantern castle. Lantern meanwhile was having trouble with a narcotics gang in Columbia led by Sinestro. Lantern was not prepared for the battle and almost died but managed to escape and return to the Arrow-Lantern castle where he found his partner interrogating Count Vertigo.

Arrow and Lantern decided to hold Count Vertigo as a 'hostage' for ransom. They sent the following piece to the Washington Post which would prove to completely unnerve Sinestro, sending the evildoer on a downward cyclone of cross-continental self-destruction:

"Sinestro, we have your partner Count Vertigo in custody in our secret castle. We trust you will measure the gravity of our convictions now, and even though you still have some potent fascism-geared labyrinths functioning all over the world, your arrested partner leaves you somewhat 'alone!' We therefore urge you to meet with the two of us somewhere (with your 'gang(s)') and prove your 'pseudo-political mettle'!"

====


*
GREEN LANTERN / GREEN ARROW (Comic Vine)*


*pics (below): Green Arrow/Green Lantern;  Sinestro/Count Vertigo*


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 18, 2016)

Abishai100 said:


> Well, since I received a 'wtf' response, allow me to elucidate, since writing these types of stories is very intriguing to me (as a pseudo-anthropologist!).
> 
> 
> We watch films such as _Celebrity_ [1998] and _The Fan_ [1996], and we celebrate their psycho-sociological significance.
> ...



No we don't.  Most of us just watch movies for entertainment or for something to do.  We don't get all "psychological" about movies.


----------

